

Tcl scripting is like comfort food - blacksqr
http://www.controlq.com/blog/wordpress/?p=381

======
codgercoder
I agree that it's vastly usable and fun to use; it's like a power-enhanced
UNIX/Linux shell. Useful to get things done, but, except for some testing
positions, useless on a resume. I suspect part of its "failure" compared to
other scripting languages is that it was so flexible that it seemed not to
have an opinion, EG there are _several_ object systems commonly used with it.

